

A well-executed interactive guide to the history of electronic music. - markkat
http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/

======
markkat
Not a fan of the intro, but bear with it and poke around. I think you will be
pleasantly surprised, especially if you like techno and the like. The author
has a pretty good sense of humor too.

------
alexkiwi
Thanks for sharing. WE LOVE ELECTRONIC MUSIC!!!

~~~
markkat
NP. I spent a lot of time dancing in the Detroit techno scene 1993-95. I love
this site.

